# briggs and stratton backfires when shutting down



## rickandkaren (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a 23h v twin that backfires only when you shut it down. antone know what could be causing this?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Is this something that just started happening? Try shutting it down at half throttle or above and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I always idle mine B&S way down before shutting it off, assuming you are talking about a lawn mower, power washer.


----------



## rickandkaren (Aug 16, 2010)

I've tried shutting the mower down at different throttle positions. The higher the position, the louder the backfire. This has been going on for a few weeks. I changed plugs yesterday thinking they were fouled but it didn't help. Now I'm thinking it's the carb. Anymore suggestions? How do I adjust and/or clean the carb if someone thinks that's what it is. Will this problem destroy the engine? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It does seem that your engine is running a little rich. First thing to do is check the choke linkage to make sure the choke is fully opened. Next would be to inspect the air filter and clean or replace if dirty. Do a few basic checks before tinkering with the carb....model and engine type will be needed for advice on the carb. 

http://engines.myfaqcenter.com/Answer.aspx?p_faqid=13


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

What is the model number of this engine?

Engines using electric fuel solenoids are recommended to shut down at half throttle or above to prevent backfires, but apparently this is not the issue with your engine.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Look on the bottom of your carb; does it have just a nut holding the bowl on? Or does it have a solenoid with 2 wires going to it? The solenoid is to prevent an after-fire, when the engine is shut off the carb pumps fuel out the exhaust and into the hot muffler...bang. It either has no after-fire solenoid or it's not working. The only damage it will cause is a blown out muffler and broken ear drums.


----------

